# نبذه مختصرة عن الفرق بين تقنيتي الواي فاي والواي ماكس



## ًwimax (11 يوليو 2010)

الحمدلله نحمده ونستعينه ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا، وأصلي واسلم على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، وبعد 
هذه نقاط مختصرة جداً لأبرز الفروق بين تقنية الواي ماكس (تقنية العصر الجديدة) وتقنية الواي فاي 

1- تعمل تقنية الواي ماكس بسرعة أكبر بكثير، و تغطي مساحات و مسافات أكبر و أطول (الهائي الواحد يغطي مساحة 8000 كيلو متر مربع) ، و تسمح لعدد أكبر من المستخدمين بإستعمالها، و بهذا ستنعدم مشكلة توصيل الخدمات في المناطق الريفية أو النائية.

2- إن أسرع خدمة واي فاي يمكنها نقل البيانات بسرعة تصل إلى 54 ميجابيت في الثانية بينما تقنية الواي ماكس يمكنها نقل البيانات بسرعة 70 ميجابيت في الثانية. و في حال كان عدد المستخدين كبيرا فإن تلك التقنية سيكون بمقدورها توفير الخدمة لعشرات المحال التجارية و الشبكات و مئات المنازل. حيث ستوفر لهم بالحد الأدنى سرعة نقل بيانات كتلك التي يوفرها المودم الأرضي.

3- المساحة التي تغطيها تقنية الواي فاي العادية يصل قطرها إلى 60 مترا بينما يبلغ قطر المساحة التي تغطيها تقنية الواي ماكس 100 كيلومتر. و الفرق هنا يعزى إلى الترددات المستعملة و قوة أجهزة الإرسال. و بالطبع تعمل المسافة، و طبيعة المكان و المباني الضخمة و الطقس كعوائق أمام تغطية المساحات المذكورة بالكامل.

4- تعمل تقنية الواي ماكس بترددات تتراوح ما بين 2 – 11 جيجا هرتز و ما بين 10 – 66 جيجا هرتز بينما تعمل تقنية الواي فاي بين ترددات تتراوح ما بين و 5 جيجا هرتز


أرجو أن أكون قد أوصلت فكرة عامة ومختصرة عن التقنيتين​


----------



## عماد الكبير (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا غالى على المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك ونريد المزيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## * AishA * (12 يوليو 2010)

Very nice comarision... 

Thanks


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## angel2009 (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيييييلا على المعلومات المفيدة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد_سليم (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور
وهذه هدية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=62DL3JCD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9Z89LH8V
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EC2SNKKD


----------



## أحمد_سليم (15 يوليو 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C3NBG7MA


----------



## ًwimax (15 يوليو 2010)

أحمد_سليم قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور
> وهذه هدية
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=62dl3jcd
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9z89lh8v
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ec2snkkd



مشكور أخي أحمد على الهدايا الرائعة والشكر موصول أيضأ للذين مروا على المشاركة


----------



## * AishA * (15 يوليو 2010)

if there is any book in arabic about wi-max, post it here, we wl be :56:thankfull for u


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## صقرالشارع (26 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا غالى على المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك ونريد المزيد وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## saad arab (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*


----------



## عصام عبد الله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيييييلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ادور (16 سبتمبر 2010)

لك كل التقدم والنجاح
مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## مهندس فساطو (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng-sawsan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على المواضيع والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## طالب هندسة أتصالات (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرا ياخي الكريم _


----------



## Mustafamm (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

thank very much


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم .......


----------



## modymodyman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*​


----------



## HSPA (2 ديسمبر 2010)

طرح جميل وشرح مبسط مشكووووووور wimax


----------



## awatef1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wesam_hnaihen (26 مارس 2011)

thank uuuuu


----------



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على المعلومه الجميله دي 
انا دلوقتي عرفت ليه انت مستخدم اسم واي ماكس


----------



## م/أميرة (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Toome (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ،، استفدت حقيقة


----------



## elzainy (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------

